# Surfside and SLP



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

We fished about 1 mile west of SLP today without to much luck. Conditions were beautiful with light wind and the green water moved in about 11am. Only small weed and a little bit of debris. 
There was some mullet in the surf, but not a lot. We were able to ne t a few for bait. We used shrimp to catch some whiting, small drum, 2 rays, a sheepy and one 18" trout.

We casted crab, mullet and shad with only one good run and no hookup. 

I ran the sheepy out about 300 yrs hoping for a sandbar with no luck.

First time to really be back on the sand in a couple of years. Got to spend the day with my good friend and enjoy the weather.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Good looking speck, It looks like you had the beach all to yourselves. Thanks for the report, I can't wait to get back out there and give it a shot. 

I hear the rays are pretty thick in spots this year, did you notice many?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That water looks great compared to what I was fishing in last weekend. Hopefully the conditions will continue to improve.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> That water looks great compared to what I was fishing in last weekend. Hopefully the conditions will continue to improve.


The water was nice. It was dirty brown in the morning and the cleaner water pushed through with the incoming tide before noon.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

captnickm said:


> The water was nice. It was dirty brown in the morning and the cleaner water pushed through with the incoming tide before noon.


How was the beach it's self I was down there last weekend and there was wood every where I was thinking of taking the wife n kids down for mother's day thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

